# NC gap?



## big red 1 (Mar 18, 2015)

After exhaustive research, and no real nuts n bolts feedback from uber, I've decided to buy my own commercial insurance. Adds $3k to my policy, but I figure with a million-five in liability, I'm now officially covered eight ways from Sunday. Also necessary if I go 'legit' with RDU. Anybody else gone down this road?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

big red 1 said:


> After exhaustive research, and no real nuts n bolts feedback from uber, I've decided to buy my own commercial insurance. Adds $3k to my policy, but I figure with a million-five in liability, I'm now officially covered eight ways from Sunday. Also necessary if I go 'legit' with RDU. Anybody else gone down this road?


Yep. Wouldn't even consider doing it any other way. Runs me about $315 a month higher than my std. auto policy. But, hey, good on you for having your head screwed on straight when it comes to insurance. I ain't trusting Uber for any reason. No reason to trust anybody but yourself. Hope you make the numbers work. It's a lot more peace of mind not having to worry about it. And it sounds like you got great coverage for not too much extra. I think I capped mine at a half a mil. Figure if I **** up beyond that it ain't gonna matter much.


----------



## big red 1 (Mar 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yep. Wouldn't even consider doing it any other way. Runs me about $315 a month higher than my std. auto policy. But, hey, good on you for having your head screwed on straight when it comes to insurance. I ain't trusting Uber for any reason. No reason to trust anybody but yourself. Hope you make the numbers work. It's a lot more peace of mind not having to worry about it. And it sounds like you got great coverage for not too much extra. I think I capped mine at a half a mil. Figure if I **** up beyond that it ain't gonna matter much.


Not every insurance co. even offers commercial insurance to private vehicle owners here in NC. Most don't do it, & those that will, sell you the same policy hack-drivers use. Mil & a half is pretty much req'd by the airport authority, & that's what I bought.


----------

